# conflict of interest?



## superorozco (Jun 4, 2009)

HI Everyone,
I have a legal question and am thinking there might be some sort of legal issue.  Here is the situation.  A group practice(PICU) asks another group practice(Pediatric Cardiologists) to do their billing.  Are there or would there be ramifications to the group providing the medical billing and if so what?  Also, is there something in the Stark Law that this would be wise not do this arrangement?  As a side note, the PICU physicians sometimes do request consults from the cardiologists.  I am just feeling that this might be a conflict of interest?  Can anyone advise ?

Thanks!


----------

